# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μεταλλάξεις φανέτου

## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

φανετο παστελ

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

R1 φανετο σατινε





http://skejic-davor-ptice.iz.hr/inde...tinet-juricica

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

φανετο με ασπρο κεφαλι.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

Μαυρο φανετο.

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας

να βάλω και κάτι τελευταίο μέχρι να σας αποχαιρετήσω

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

καφε

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------

